# a cry for help



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2011)

this was posted by Walking Dad of Germany:


Walking Dad said:


> Hello. I cannot reach EN World from Germany. I had to use a proxy to post these. I can also start no new threads. Please, someone, post my problem to the meta thread!




Ideas from the Admin staff?


----------



## darjr (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll try and contact him via email.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 25, 2011)

Not without more information - could be anything!  From _anywhere_ in Germany, or is it just his computer?  What happens when he tries to start a thread?  

From the information provided, it _might_ be that his chair is not close enough to his computer.  But I doubt that's it!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 25, 2011)

It works now. From 01:20 pm (the time of the edit after which I refreshed my subscription and got the error) until 5 minutes ago I could not reach the EN World server normally. I tried a webproxy but the IP was blocked, but the site opened. Another one let me post in existing threads. It seems either Germany or whole Europe couldn't reach the server (got a 'server down' message), but could connect without any problems with a Canadian webproxy as 'relay'.

Everything works now and I hope it was just a one-time glitch.

EDIT: I tried both IE and Firefox.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2011)

no glitches are allowed. when they mate, they make sons of glitches.

(don't know if that statement will traslate well to german. Just bewere.)

Glad i was able to be if help, reguardless.


----------



## Lanefan (Jan 25, 2011)

Canadian proxy, eh?  Once again, Canada to the rescue! 

Lan-"we stand on guard for thee"-efan


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2011)

great, we colonist will never hear the end of this from the chanuks
Scott-ducks from the puck shot from lanefan-DeWar


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey, Canada isn't THAT bad! of course never having been to canada I can't be there, but if it's anything like here, as I suspect it is, it can't be too bad, they just speak french, and we don't, I think is the main difference


----------



## DumbPaladin (Jan 26, 2011)

Lanefan said:


> Canadian proxy, eh?  Once again, Canada to the rescue!
> 
> Lan-"we stand on guard for thee"-efan





Lanefan and Darjr in Mountie uniforms, keeping ENWorld safe ... an image too good to ever be reality.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2011)

wwwd? (What would [MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION] do) with that mentle picture

and thank you everyone for the XP!!


----------



## Lanefan (Jan 26, 2011)

DumbPaladin said:


> Lanefan and Darjr in Mountie uniforms, keeping ENWorld safe ... an image too good to ever be reality.



Keeping ENWorld accessible, maybe.

Nobody said anything about keeping it safe.


			
				GandalfMithrandir said:
			
		

> Hey, Canada isn't THAT bad! of course never having been to canada I can't be there, but if it's anything like here, as I suspect it is, it can't be too bad, they just speak french, and we don't, I think is the main difference



That's about the same as saying Americans speak Spanish...true for a minority, but not for all of us.

I see you're in Michigan.  That's pretty much the same as here in many ways; most northern states are.  I certainly never notice any immediate huge differences (other than which flag is being flown) on crossing the border, and I've crossed it in lots of places.

A bigger difference comes when crossing the provincial border between Ontario and Quebec; as Quebec is where French is dominant and the change is immediately obvious.

Lan-"shoots a puck at Scott DeWar, just on principle"-efan


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2011)

Lanefan said:


> Lan-"shoots a puck at Scott DeWar, just on principle"-efan




ouch!
*sees stars. and stripes.*
*sings stars and stripes for ever. off key, just to ear-atate lanefan. On principle of course*

Has anyone had any bots or such found on their computer?

I found one had snuck in but I removed it.

Scott-Its my country, right or wrong, its still my country-DeWar

[disclaimer]ps: this is not an invitation to discuss politics.[/disclaimer]


----------



## El Mahdi (Jan 26, 2011)

Lanefan said:


> ...Lan-"shoots a puck at Scott DeWar, just on principle"-efan




Oh I see, take the easy shot.  Now if you'd shot it at GandalfMithrandir, he'd have gotten large in the net and easily blocked the shot...cause that's how it's done in Michigan!

Go Wings!



(Sorry Scott, not trying to pick on you, but the Blues haven't really been the same since McInnis retired.  Man, those were the good ole days.  McInnis Rocked!)


----------



## weem (Jan 26, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> wwwd? (What would [MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION] do) with that mentle picture




...yea, I got nutn.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 26, 2011)

I came here thinking it was a thread from DeWar asking someone to help out his lack of capital letters  

Just messing with you Scott!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 26, 2011)

go red wings!

I don't really watch hockey, but I do root for my teams, even the tigers, even when they suck.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2011)

renau1g said:


> I came here thinking it was a thread from DeWar asking someone to help out his lack of capital letters
> 
> Just messing with you Scott!



I have your caps right here bud:


```
[b]Q W E R T Y U I O P
A S D F G H J K L
Z X C V B N M[/B]
```


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2011)

weem said:


> ...yea, I got nutn.




Probably better that way. May not have been too pretty.

Scott-See Renau1g, I know how to use caps-DeWar


----------



## Lanefan (Jan 28, 2011)

El Mahdi said:


> Oh I see, take the easy shot.  Now if you'd shot it at GandalfMithrandir, he'd have gotten large in the net and easily blocked the shot...cause that's how it's done in Michigan!



What, they wear illegal equipment there?



> Go Wings!



They've had their run, at least I thought they had (they're surprising me this year).  Though I'll freely concede Ken Holland is the best GM in the game.

But he still doesn't provide proxy servers to allow overseas types to log in to ENWorld... 

Lan-"Canucks fan for life"-efan


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 28, 2011)

[MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION]: Just happened again for approximately 2 minutes. Back now. Proxy could reach EN World during the time.


----------



## darjr (Jan 28, 2011)

Did you post the above from the site that gets blocked?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry, forgot to check the thread.

Posted the above message without a proxy or anything.


----------

